# Craft Stores in UAE



## LForbes (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to find an equivalent to Hobbycraft within Dubai or surrounding areas, is anyone aware of any? Where is the best places to get your arts and crafts supplies from? Are there any big chain retailers? 

I would appreciate any help 

Thank you, 

Lauren


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Theres a big shop on Um Sequim Rd... can't think of the name


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Creative Minds is probably the biggest but not the cheapest:
Creative Minds - Home

This blog gives a lot of information:
https://doodlebuddies.wordpress.com/2014/03/12/where-do-you-buy-craft-supplies-from-in-dubai/

and an updated version: https://doodlebuddies.wordpress.com/2016/12/21/where-do-you-buy-craft-supplies-from-in-dubai-part-2/


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

At the cheaper end Daiso stocks loads of craft stuff (its like pound land) but quality of some items is low. Festival City mall has a shop called Canvas Art Store, pretty well stocked when I've looked in, but more expensive.


----------



## LForbes (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you! I will have a look


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There are some good craft stores in the Beach centre along Jumeirah beach road - near the Dubai zoo
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Loads of them, just google RC model shops dubai or drones dubai etc


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sghkdub said:


> Loads of them, just google RC model shops dubai or drones dubai etc


Great - but what's that got to do with craft supplies????


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

er, well, you asked for hobby craft. Anyway here's a couple for you. Good luck. Online hobby shop Dubai for RC planes, quad-copters, cars, boats worldwide delivery | HobbyGulf.com Hobby Centre Dubai | Hobby Centre Abu Dhabi

cheers


----------

